# Smokey purple christmas FOTD



## SQUALID (Dec 25, 2008)

This was my look for christmas eve. A very comfortable glam look.






















Face: 
*Matt Foundation *from *Make Up Store* - *Milk*
*Velvet Touch Compact Powder* from *IsaDora *- *Sheer Transparent**
Eyebrow Pencil* from *IsaDora  -* *Black* 
Blush from *Make Up Store -* *East*

Eyes:
*Urban Decay Primer Potion*
*Islander, Black (Matte), Kunzite *and *Wedding* - Multi use-pigment from *MAD Minerals
*White kohl from *H&M
Define-a-Lash *mascara from* Maybelline
*Lashes from *Ardell nr 111
*Black *liquid eyeliner* from* Hot Make up
*
Lips:
*Shiny-licious Fruity Gloss* from *Maybelline* - *Chamallow Lolly Pink
*
Accessories:
Hair clips from* Gina Tricot
*Necklace from *Indiska*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 25, 2008)

Stunning and so glamorous!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, your makeup is so hot! I love it! thanks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 25, 2008)

This is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## nico (Dec 25, 2008)

You look stunning! I like your hair clip,too


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 25, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous! I think I can dupe this with what I have... that outer color looks like sketch. This is soooo beautiful!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, this is absolutely stunning! I love it, seriously, I can't get over it.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome!  I think I'll use this for New Year's Eve.


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## redshesaidred (Dec 25, 2008)

very glam


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 25, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 25, 2008)

This is stunning!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm so jealous of your skills. you apply perfectly!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Dec 25, 2008)

gorgeous. very clean look


----------



## ecberger (Dec 25, 2008)

amazing!
TUT please?~?!!?!
<3


----------



## raphdiaz (Dec 25, 2008)

you did a very great job.i love it!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 26, 2008)

You look so glamorous. I love it and I love you Hairclip + Necklace


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 26, 2008)

:O this is such a stunning look.

I was wondering, i know you use alot of MAD minerals, so i ordered some a while back. I was just wondering how long they take to deliver?

Thanks : ]


----------



## mishameesh (Dec 26, 2008)

You are gorgeous!  Flawless makeup!!


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you all<3


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 27, 2008)

wow, so stunning.  You are gorgeous!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 27, 2008)

you look amazing! and i love your brows!


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 27, 2008)

oh my! This is beautiful! So glamourous..


----------



## chocobon (Dec 27, 2008)

You look absolutely amazing and gorgeous!!


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 27, 2008)

lovely!

I'm digging your ears as well :]


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 27, 2008)

so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Frae (Dec 27, 2008)

This is such a beautiful look, and I am so envious of your eyebrows!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

I really like your hair clip!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 27, 2008)

you are ridiculously gorgeous.


----------



## statusmode (Dec 27, 2008)

love the makeup!! you're soooo gorgeous! 
You remind me of Yoanna House =]


----------



## nikki (Dec 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 27, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! =)


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 28, 2008)

So pretty love the lashes and the cute hair clip awesome!


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 28, 2008)

your skin looks FLAWLESS! 
and your brows are so clean and perfect its beautiful


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Dec 28, 2008)

Gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 28, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 28, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## Mindy! (Dec 3, 2009)

This is Beautiful!  can you do a tutorial please!?!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love your eyeshadows!


----------



## fintia (Dec 3, 2009)

love these colors! awesome


----------



## smellyocheese (Dec 3, 2009)

Insanely gorgeous! Saved into my "Look Folder" and I'm gonna try it someday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very cute bow too


----------



## soulkey (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful, I like it!!!


----------



## taina007 (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW! i LOVE this look, amazing job at blending!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 3, 2009)

This is unreal!!!! Love it.


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Dec 3, 2009)

purty!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 7, 2009)

Glamorous. Stunning. Gorgeous. OMG!!! You're always flawless!


----------



## mello (Dec 7, 2009)

tutorialllllll please!


----------



## nymphette21 (Dec 8, 2009)

I LOVE everything about this!


----------



## nebbish (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy crap, lady. TUT!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 8, 2009)

This look is great!!! You are soooo talented!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

braVO! amaaaazing


----------



## Annigje (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh could you do a tut on this one please


----------



## MSadieMommy (Dec 10, 2009)

very beautiful


----------



## Ciara (Dec 10, 2009)

this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sweetcrush80 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, very very nice! 
-B


----------

